# Betta Compatibility Guide



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

So, I wanted to wright a compatibility guide. I will list the fish that are safe (or not safe) and put special needs, tank size, etc.... Let's Begin:

*Safe
______


Snails- Research different species, if they eat plants, and if they can become aggresive before buying. Tank size: 1 gallon +

Corydoras Catfish: Need to be kept in groups of 4+, and need a soft substrate that will not damage their barbels. They are very sensitive to salt and meds, so be careful. Tank size: 10 gallon +

Bristlenose Pleco: Needs driftwood to be healthy. If put in a tank of ten gallons alllow lots of driftwood, rocks, etc for the pleco, as this increases the amount of space they have for feeding and exploring. The albino variety is generally smaller. Tank size: 10 gallons +

Kuhli loaches: Require sand or soil to dig in. Must be kept in groups of 3+. Sensitive to salt and medications. Tank size: 10 gallons+

Common Guppies: Need to be kept in groups of three plus. Will breed out of control in mixed gender group. Tank size: 5 gallons (Not recommended)

Most bottom dwelling or non-colorful fish will be okay with bettas. This is just a general list of commonly found fish

*These are not guarenteed success, overly agressive fish may attack, although it is uncommon.


Possibly Safe
___________


Neon Tetras- Need schools of 4 or more, 6+ is better. Bright colors may provoke betta, be cautious. Tank size: 10 gallons +

Fancy Guppies: Need to be kept in groups of three or more. Bright colors and long tail may provoke betta, be very cautious

GloFish: Best kept in schools of 5+. May become nippy, and bright colors may provoke betta. Be cautious. Tank size: 10 to 15 gallons +

Zebra Danios: Best kept in schools of 5+. May become nippy, and fast movements may aggravate betta. Tank size: 10 to 15 gallons +

Glo-Light Tetras: Need schools of 4 or more, 6+ is better. Bright colors may provoke betta, be cautious. Tank size: 10 gallons +

Dwarf Gourami's: Anabantids, bubblenesters, top eaters, colorful. Best placed with female betta's, as the act and look to much like a male betta. Plant tank VERY heavily and have extreme caution. Tank size: 5 gallons+

Small, bright fish may provoke semi aggressive to overly aggressive bettas. Use caution, and watch carefully.


Never House
__________

Cichilids
Oscars
Pirhannas
Goldfish
Large, aggressive Fish.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You should also add that you should NEVER have any kind of shark (red tailed, bala, rainbow) with Betta fish.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dang it, It won't let me edit. But if someone reads this they can see your post so it isn't that bad. What do you think?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds fine. =)


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes because SO (Sarcasm) many people would go out and get sharks for their tanks XD


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a good start, however, I wanted to share my opinion on some of your choices. 

10 gallons for even smaller plecos is too small. Personally, I wouldn't put a BN pleco in anything smaller than a 30 gallon, although some people suggest a 20 gallon minimum. These fish get to be about 5" in length and produce a ton of waste for their size--they are poop machines.

I wouldn't try dwarf gouramis, they are very aggressive and can easily bully a slow-moving betta. If they pair up, they get very territorial, even among themselves. You may be able to get away with a small group of sparkling gouramis in some situations, but it is only to be done with caution.

The main problem with danios is they prefer colder water than bettas are comfortable in. I wouldn't keep them over 75-76 degrees unless I was attempting to spawn them. If you can tackle the temperature issue, it could potentially work, but if not, either the danios or the betta will suffer from complications related to improper temperature conditions. 

In each case, the fishkeeper should come up with a backup plan. Bettas are aggressive, solitary fish. Not all of them are able to cope with having a social situation imposed on them.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Bettas may bully gourami or the other way around I am aware of. That is why I put have extreme caution. I have heard of it working out in a large heavily planted tank with a female betta. I think a BN pleco will do fine in a ten gallon if water is changed often enough and their is lots of plants. If there is tons of driftwood rocks, etc.... then the pleco will have more space then a fifteen gallon with not many decorations. Because the stay low to the ground, or surfaces such as driftwood or rock, it is not about the tank size so much as the amount of deco. And the Albino's stay smaller.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> Yes because SO (Sarcasm) many people would go out and get sharks for their tanks XD


I'm talking about THIS kind of shark.... http://www.petco.com/product/101108/Redtail-Shark.aspx?CoreCat=Freshwater Fish


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

so...it's a no on the shark then? jk


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I had read Platy's were safe but mine are going back. Had my male in the 14 with 3 platy's. Noticed a tear on my male yesterday but assumed he may have tangled it with something...that is until I saw the Male platy taking a nip at the Bettas fins.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm talking about THIS kind of shark.... http://www.petco.com/product/101108/Redtail-Shark.aspx?CoreCat=Freshwater Fish


Looks like a Red Tail shark. They cool when they small but they get territorial when they get larger. He's gonna eventually find something below a cave etc that he considers his. Would he challenge a betta if they go near...I guess you can try and find out, :|


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I'm talking about THIS kind of shark.... http://www.petco.com/product/101108/Redtail-Shark.aspx?CoreCat=Freshwater Fish


I know that haha hence the Sarcasm. 
Just Sharks just sound like a bad idea anyway from common sense for a Betta.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Looks like a Red Tail shark. They cool when they small but they get territorial when they get larger. He's gonna eventually find something below a cave etc that he considers his. Would he challenge a betta if they go near...I guess you can try and find out, :|


I was explaining something, not saying I was going to get one.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I was explaining something, not saying I was going to get one.


My bad. Am too lazy to read pages of each individual post. I just saw the thread title, "Betta Compatibility Guide" alongside a Red Tail Shark pic so *"assumed"* it was related to the thread title, :-?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's ok. lol


----------



## shellbelle1982 (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to say thanks for this Betta Compatibility Guide. I'm new to the world of betta's and I wanted a list of what is good with a betta and I get so many people saying different things.

my mom wants to buy my a Bristlenose Pleco and the LPS said that was fine for my 12 gal tank but I have read on another thread here that is wasn't and my mom isn't budging on getting something else.

Is it just trail and error?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

shellbelle1982 said:


> I would like to say thanks for this Betta Compatibility Guide. I'm new to the world of betta's and I wanted a list of what is good with a betta and I get so many people saying different things.
> 
> my mom wants to buy my a Bristlenose Pleco and the LPS said that was fine for my 12 gal tank but I have read on another thread here that is wasn't and my mom isn't budging on getting something else.
> 
> Is it just trail and error?


Bristlenose plecos are absolutely fine with bettas however they do need plenty of space so a 12g is not one of them. If she insists, upgrade to 20g.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

shinybetta said:


> Bristlenose Pleco: Needs driftwood to be healthy. If put in a tank of ten gallons alllow lots of driftwood, rocks, etc for the pleco, as this increases the amount of space they have for feeding and exploring. The albino variety is generally smaller. Tank size: 10 gallons +
> 
> Kuhli loaches: Require sand or soil to dig in. Must be kept in groups of 3+. Sensitive to salt and medications. Tank size: 10 gallons+



 I disagree with these tank sizes recommended for both fish. They should have been adjusted to 20g+. These fish are not absolutely happy with the limited space provided by tanks smaller than 20g. If you insist a pleco, otos will work fine for anything less than 20g.

Kuhli loaches may be small but they are far from happy of limited space. They like to swim back and forth around the tank.
 


> Cichilids


Not all cichlids. In my experience, a large spacious tank will permit bettas to coexist well with discus, angels and rams.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lupin said:


> I disagree with these tank sizes recommended for both fish. They should have been adjusted to 20g+. These fish are not absolutely happy with the limited space provided by tanks smaller than 20g. If you insist a pleco, otos will work fine for anything less than 20g.
> 
> Kuhli loaches may be small but they are far from happy of limited space. They like to swim back and forth around the tank.
> 
> Not all cichlids. In my experience, a large spacious tank will permit bettas to coexist well with discus, angels and rams.


Sorry about the bristlenose pleco. The BN pleco does need 20 gallons. I hear tons of stories about happy kuhli loaches in 10 gallons. Hmm, maybe in 15 gallons? And sorry about the cichilids. I was thinking african and south american.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

shellbelle1982 said:


> I would like to say thanks for this Betta Compatibility Guide. I'm new to the world of betta's and I wanted a list of what is good with a betta and I get so many people saying different things.
> 
> my mom wants to buy my a Bristlenose Pleco and the LPS said that was fine for my 12 gal tank but I have read on another thread here that is wasn't and my mom isn't budging on getting something else.
> 
> Is it just trail and error?


If you don't have enough money for the 20 gallon, use a clear rubbermaid. I use those for fish that I want, if I don't have enough money for a glass aquarium.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

shinybetta said:


> Sorry about the bristlenose pleco. The BN pleco does need 20 gallons. I hear tons of stories about happy kuhli loaches in 10 gallons. Hmm, maybe in 15 gallons? And sorry about the cichilids. I was thinking african and south american.


A 15g is borderline appropriate. They tend to be happier with plenty of space to cruise around however.

Discus, rams and angels are all South Americans.;-)


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Lupin said:


> A 15g is borderline appropriate. They tend to be happier with plenty of space to cruise around however.
> 
> Discus, rams and angels are all South Americans.;-)


Sorry again, I mean the south american cichilids that aren't discus, rams, and angels. You see them in stores as assorted south american cichilids.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Can i put algae eater fish and some neon tetras. It will fine right? My betta sometimes chase the neon tetras fish.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

It all depends on your betta. Neon tetras are a gamble, because they are bright colored. And what is the algea eater fish?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the algae eater fish this person is referring to is a Chinese algae eater. I asked about them in another thread and it was a resounding no. They get bigger and as they do, they crave meat (I think) and will suck the slime off the bettas. Someone correct me on this if I'm wrong.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

How big of a tank do you have, thestompa? And what kind of algae eater are you thinking of? People have had success keeping Siamese Algae Eaters with bettas. They are usually good in community tanks, though they can occasionally get aggressive as they get older so you have to keep an eye on things and have a backup plan just in case. But Chinese Algae Eaters can get extremely aggressive and generally should not be kept in community tanks.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> If you don't have enough money for the 20 gallon, use a clear rubbermaid. I use those for fish that I want, if I don't have enough money for a glass aquarium.




They make 20 gallon rubbermaids?! O.O


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> How big of a tank do you have, thestompa? And what kind of algae eater are you thinking of? People have had success keeping Siamese Algae Eaters with bettas. They are usually good in community tanks, though they can occasionally get aggressive as they get older so you have to keep an eye on things and have a backup plan just in case. But Chinese Algae Eaters can get extremely aggressive and generally should not be kept in community tanks.



I just use small tanks.(not so small). My algae eater is smaller one. I dont know what species it is. They just sit there and do nothing. MY betta is doing good with neon tetras and algae eater. Sometimes MY betta chase the neon tetras. But its ok. Not Usually.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

How many fish do you keep in your small tanks, and exactly how small are they?

Do you have a picture of your algae eater? Many of them can get pretty good-sized, and like I said, some species will get way too aggressive for a community tank. It might seem ok now, but depending on species it could outgrow its tank or become aggressive.


----------



## shellbelle1982 (Feb 25, 2011)

What is a rubbermaid? never came across that before.

And it's not the money side that I havn't got an 20g it's the space in my bedroom.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> How many fish do you keep in your small tanks, and exactly how small are they?
> 
> Do you have a picture of your algae eater? Many of them can get pretty good-sized, and like I said, some species will get way too aggressive for a community tank. It might seem ok now, but depending on species it could outgrow its tank or become aggressive.


I think Chinese algae eater. I bought the small one.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

If it is a Chinese algae eater, you really need to move it. It may seem ok now, but as it gets older it will become more aggressive and it could suck the slime coat off your betta. CAEs can grow to be almost a foot long, so you either need to rehome it or get a large tank for it, and keep it away from slow moving fish like bettas!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

CAE's don't even eat algea well. They prefer slime coat and fish, a well as other meaty foods.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm kind of testing a theory... I found a fish place that the employees seemed to have something of a clue. What about Otocinclus? They only get to a couple inches in length and are apparently non-agressive. I'm testing it out so far with my 15 gal. with some female bettas... No issues so far, just the girls like to tease them, lol. They'll swim up and poke them with their noses and I guess they otos are high strung, they spazz and fly across the tank, lol. It's kind of like a game of tag. The girls aren't nipping them at all or anything like that. Just poking them, chasing them, then going back to chasing eachother and exploring their new home. I guess my question is more along the lines of if anyone's had complications with such a pairing?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Otocinclus are great betta tankmates. They are very gentle and don't get in anyones way.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

awesome! what about with male bettas?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Any betta, so long as their personality allows.


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

excellent. i'll see how my boys take it


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> You should also add that you should NEVER have any kind of shark (red tailed, bala, rainbow) with Betta fish.


Reviving this thread out of curiosity. I am not planning to combine a Betta and a bala shark, but I am curious as to why one never should. Is is because of how big the shark gets, or do they get aggressive? The bala sharks I've seen have all been very peaceful, even when they grow, and they occupy a different level of the tank. Though I've never seen them with Bettas so I don't know how they interact. Thanks!


----------

